# Darby Bend Lakes



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Had my first successful fishing trip in Ohio last week. I fished the lakes at Prairie Oaks and managed to catch 8 bass, mostly on a shakeyhead at the first drop off in 12-15 feet. All the bass were small but I did have a nice fish take my bait in about 25 feet of water that managed to snap me off. I'm still getting used to the crystal clear lakes around the area, I'm used to muddy shallow waters around philadelphia and new jersey haha.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

What was that clip thing you were talking about that saved you tons of money? Did I hear you right that it unsnags you from something?


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh the homemade lure knocker thing? Its just a 2 oz weight attached to a snap. I can attach the snap to the line and 75% of the time when the weight slides down the line and hits the lure, it gets knocked loose. Really cheap to make, and it has saved me at least $200 in tackle already haha.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

If you pulled 8 bass out of Prairie Oaks on a single trip you deserve a trophy! There are nice fish in there but they are notoriously hard to catch.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha that was a single trip but I was there for 8 hours and all the bass I landed were small lol.


----------

